# CB Radio Connection



## blackmagichat (Oct 16, 2006)

I have a Cobra 18 WX ST II CB radio. It has three power connection wires (pinkish-red, orange, and black). The pinkish-red is supposed to be connected to an accessory 12V fuse, the orange to a constant 12V fuse, and the black to the negative side of the automobile. I picked up a cigarette lighter adapter for it at a truck stop so I didn't have to hook it up to fuses. The adapter has three pin holes. There are no instructions with the adapter. I'm assuming one could put the wires in the three pin holes and use electrical tape to hold them in, but I'm not sure. Is this connection correct? If not, how is it to be connected? Pics below.









The Cobra 18 WX ST II CB radio.









The power leads.









The adapter pin holes.









How I'm thinking of connecting it.

Please help. I want to install it in my car ASAP, but do not want to ruin the CB (or worse, the car!).


----------

